# "Best Knife Of The 2013 Year" Award



## mrshapiro (Oct 12, 2013)

So this is is coming to an end and wanted to make out own knife award in here...

Post the knife that you liked the most this year, No matter what steel of size, price, maker.

Post a picture and write why you loved it.

Yaxell ran 8"





  








41653Q3hDVL.jpg




__
mrshapiro


__
Dec 15, 2013








My first Japanese knife, since i bought her i fall in love with japanese knives...my first working knife in the restaurant..love to work with it.


----------



## anton kudris (Aug 7, 2013)

Damn this thread looks soooo familiar


----------



## mrshapiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Anton Kudris said:


> Damn this thread looks soooo familiar


its another forum...if you dont like it dont post please.


----------

